# LN2-Kühlung 2.0



## Oliver (3. März 2008)

*LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

In der Pc Games Hardware Extreme 02/08 haben wir eine neue Methode vorgestellt, um mit Flüssigstickstoff zu kühlen.

Die neue Kühlmethode kam auf der Cebit leider noch nicht zum Einsatz, trotzdem dient dieser Thread zum Diskutieren.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (26. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ich habs in der Zeitung schon gelesen, gibts denn mal ein Bild von einem System mit dieser Kühlung? Bis jetzt seh ich da nur LN2 Container und einen Wasserkühler...


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Oli kannst du vielleicht noch mehr Infos geben?  bin gerade sehr unwissend


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Bilder gibts keine, weil das System nicht zum Einsatz kam. Ich habe nur Bildern von den Controllern, die aber recht unspannend sind.


----------



## CloudCrunsher (26. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Um was gehts denn da?
kauf mir die PCGHX leider erst morgen


----------



## der8auer (26. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung  meine ist leider auch noch nicht da


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ämm... Olli kannst du mir mal sagen wo das steht? Habs net gefunden


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

beschreibe mal Bitte genau wie es Funktionieren sol......


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

@Kovsk: im Heft auf Seite 70/71


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

 Blind muss man sein 

Zu der Methode: Neu ist das aber nicht ganz  Team Italy hat bei ihrem 8GHz P4, auch LN2 durch einen Wakühler gejagt 
Natürlich ist die Idee von Tyrou anders. Ich finde aber, wenn das von einem System gesteuert wird, ist beim extreme benchen, kaum noch etwas Talent, sondern nurnoch Geld und Glück. Wenn man sich um die Kühlung nicht mehr kümmern muss, dann muss man nurnoch gut gehende Hardware haben, natürlich gehört auch immer noch ein gewisses Maß an Können dazu, die Komponenten optimal abzustimmen.
Ich finde die Idee echt toll, aber damit würde der Sport des extreme Übertacktens, kein Richtiger Sport mehr sein, man müsste nurnoch ein Paar einstellungen machen, und laufen lassen 
So könnte jeder "Vollidiot" wie man sie manchmal in den Commets von PCGH findet "Ich muss mir auchmal so ne Külung kaufen", sowas auch wirklich tun.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Trotzdem macht es nicht jeder  


Aber wir werden sehen wie es sich ja entwickelt.....


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ja, aber man hat einfach keinen Sport mehr. Leute wie No_Name, hohlen sich Weltrekorde nicht weil sie es machen, sondern weil sie es echt gut können. Wenn man z.B. sich den 31k Run von der CeBIT anschaut(war dabei), er hätte die 31k niemals geschafft, hätte er es nicht geschafft, die CPU auf einer Temp Stabiel zu halten, wenn das von einer Maschiene übernommen wird, ist kein Sport mehr da


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Nun das als Sport anzusehen, erfordert selbst von mir sehr viel Fantasie.

Ja gut, sollte es so Funktionieren wie gesagt, wäre es ja sogar möglich für 24/7, aber so weit wollen wir mal noch nicht gehen.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Wenn extreme Benchen kein Sport ist, was ist es dann? 
Klar ist es für die meisten unverständlich, aber wer erstmal richtig in der Scene unterwegs ist, wird es verstehen.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen dass das Zeug was man nachfüllen muss in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf laufen soll... Da muss man wohl nen 50L Tank hinterm PC verbauen und immer mal nachfüllen


----------



## Tommy_Lee (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Nun besogen darauf, das man dabei nicht außer Atem kommt und sich verausgabt.

Also ich finde, das beim Banchen ja nicht der Mensch beansprucht wird, sondern die Hardware. Der Mensch ist verdammt als "Cem" für Nachfüllen und Ausführen drücken. Bald muss man das Drücken aus nicht mehr, dann sagt man ihm nur noch was er machen soll, bsw. schreiben soll. Aber da ja 2.0 jetzt bald auch noch als "Wakü" aufgebaut ist, wird selbst das Nachfüllen wegfallen. Mensch da kommt viel Arbeit auf dem Menschen zu. 

Stellt einen Antrag bei den Spielen mit den Ringen, das in China statt finden soll, wo ich dagegen bin. Sollte das Funktionieren, bin ich dabei.

Achso und die Ergebnisse sind auch nur so gut, wie man glück bei der Hardware hat oder das Geld sich eine zu Suchen.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Eben... Es kann niemals einer mit nem Pentium 4 den Weltrekord brechen...


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Versteh ich das richtig dass der Artikel nur in der PCGH ist oder kommt der auch in die neue PCGHX ?


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

@Tommy: Du siehts das falsch, der Mensch wird sehr wohl beansprucht, zumindest bei LN2. Schau dir mal die ganezn Bencher nach ner LN2 Session an  Und ein WR hänt noch lange nicht an extreme gut gehenden Teilen, man muss sie auch zu nutzen wissen, das ist wie Formel 1,  du kannst da net irgendwen in das schnellste Auto setzen und er wird das rennen gewinnen 
Und zu Olympia: Nicht jeder Sport ist da. Ich wüsste net, das ein Sport erst zum Sport wird, wenn er da ist. Sport heist nicht immer, das man körperlich beansprucht wird 

@Jan: Nen WR mit P4? Klar gibts den, maximaler CPU-Z Takt der jemals erreicht wurde, die werden mit P4s aufgestellt 

@olstyle: PCGHX


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

echt? wusst ich nicht... hast mal nen Link?


----------



## Kovsk (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Wenn du WRs aller Art haben willst : www.hwbot.org Und der CPU-Z Rekord dirket : http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=182607


----------



## der8auer (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ich sehe das ganze genauso wie Kovsk. Da steckt sehr viel KnowHow dahinter und die klassische Variante finde ich viel besser  Wo bleibt sonst der Spaß


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

danke, ich sehe das genauso, wenn alle das gleiche besitzen und das gleiche machen (nichts) ist da kein Fun mehr...


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Was sich jetzt in endefekt durchsetzt werden wir sehen. Aber wer weis vielleicht wird es ja in der Extreme Overklocking Scene verboten sein mit so ein Gerät zu Benchen  



Aber was mich noch interessieren würde, wie lange bleibt so ein Kühl Kreislauf stabil und wieso ist es ein Vorteil es wie Wasser in einer Wasserkühlung zu behandeln ? Mann kann es wohl kaum im Radiator wieder Runterkühlen....


Das müsste man mir bitte jemand erklären


----------



## Oliver (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ein Wort: Effizienz.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ein Wort: Effizienz.





Aso 

Aber die Dinger sind Selber gebaut ?


----------



## General Quicksilver (28. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Aber wie soll der Kreislauf geschlossen sein? Das LN2 muss ja auch wieder runtergekühlt werden, sonst verdampft es ja, bzw. es kühlt sich runter, weil es verdampft... Aber wenn es nicht verdampfen soll, müsste da dann doch eine 4- bis 5-Stufige Kaskade das wieder abkühlen, oder wie funktioniert das? Und was werden da für Schläuche verwendet, den Kunststoff dürfte bei den Temperaturen doch extrem brüchig werden???


----------



## mFuSE (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*



Kovsk schrieb:


> So könnte jeder "Vollidiot" wie man sie manchmal in den Commets von PCGH findet "Ich muss mir auchmal so ne Külung kaufen", sowas auch wirklich tun.



Kann man doch jetzt auch schon 
Wer es schaffte nie ne DIE zu schrotten ehe es die Daukappen gab kriegt auch das hin 



Kovsk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee echt toll, aber damit würde der Sport des extreme Überta*c*ktens,





Kovsk schrieb:


> ...die CPU auf einer Temp Stabi*e*l zu halten, wenn das von einer Maschiene übernommen wird, ist kein Sport mehr da



pls ... das tut beim lesen weh :p
Niemand erwartet hier das man den Duden gefressen hat, aber grade als "Insider" sollten doch einige Grundbegriffe sitzen 

Takt und Stabil. Thx ^^


----------



## Kovsk (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Gerade als Insider darf man sowas  Ich darf auch Widerstand mit ie schreiben  Habe nämlich LRS und wenn ich net drauf achte kann sowas schonma rauskommen 

Und gewiss kann nicht jeder einfach mit LN2 benchen... gut an das Zeug rankommen, sollte noch ohne größere Probs drin, aber so richtig damit arbeiten könnten die damit eben net, ist ja net so, das man den Pot einfach draufschraubt und dann einfach immer LN2 reinkippt.


----------



## GoZoU (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ich glaube kaum dass du eine echte LRS hast....versuch dich doch mal in den Tests hier: http://www.legasthenie-software.de/game/game.htm

BtT:

Das finde ich sehr interessant, gibt es dazu denn noch nähere Informationen und bis zu welchen Temperaturen sind die Wakü-Schläuche denn verwendbar? Welche Art von Schlauch war es genau, womit hat er alles isoliert? Werden die Dinger nicht bei ner bestimmten Temperatur brüchig? Fragen über Fragen...wär echt schön wenns dazu noch mehr Infos gäb^^

Und an sich ist die Idee einfach klasse!

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Kovsk (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Äm doch habe ich, wurde in der 3ten Klasse festgestellt, nachdem ich in 2 Deutscharbeiten ne 6 hatte  Habe sogar irgendwo nen amtlichen Schein  Und es geht ja eigentlich, habe lange trainiert, nur wenn ich halt net aufpasse und Wild drauf los Tippe, dann passiert das schonmal 

Aber genug OT von mir, TT kann ich auch nixmehr sagen, ich habe meiner Meinung ja schon kund getan.


----------



## Oliver (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Tygon mit dicker Wandstärke (ca. 3-4mm). Der wird nicht brüchig, sondern nur hart. Wenn keine Kräfte einwirken oder eine sehr schnelle Temperaturänderung entsteht, halten viele Materialien -196 Grad Celsius auch längerfristig aus.


----------



## GoZoU (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Klingt nicht übel, wie lang waren die überbrückten Strecken? Bilder würden sehr bei der Vorstellung helfen, schade dass es keine gibt ...werd bei Gelegenheit den Artikel noch mal genauer lesen, hab ihn nur überflogen. Jetzt widme ich mich erstmal wieder der technischen Thermodynamik für Ingenieure... weiß vielleicht hilft mir das ja noch bei der Vorstellung ^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## memphis@Mg (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

tja ich könnte mir auch normale leitungen vorstellen nur halt isoliert! wegen eis bildung! und wenn man das ganze sys(LN2 wakü) unter druck setzt sollte das mit dem verdampfen auch nicht soo das prob sein aber ka wie das funzt*schulter zuck*


----------



## Brzeczek (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

@*PCGH_Oliver

*Klär uns mal bitte auf, wie du ja siehst haben die Leute hier keine Lust/Geld sich die aktuelle Ausgabe von PCGHX zu Kaufen


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

doch doch ich hab sie schon, aber da ist auch nix weiter drin dazu...


----------



## exa (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

ich bin enttäuscht, heute die pcghx gekauft und 4 von 7 videos waren schonmal da, und keins von der ln 2.0 kühlung...


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (29. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Lies doch mal den ganzen Thread... Soviel ist es ja auch nicht...



> Bilder gibts keine, weil das System nicht zum Einsatz kam. Ich habe nur Bildern von den Controllern, die aber recht unspannend sind.



Keine Bilder->Keine Videos...


----------



## genetic (30. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

soll das denn nen geschlossener kreislauf sein?
wenn ja wie wird das mit dem druck geregelt?


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ich bin mal gespannt, inwiefern bzw. wie schnell sich das durchsetzen wird. Wenn man das nämlich weiterdenkt, wird das die Dice-OCer und die LN2-OCer wirklich in zwei Lager spalten, wobei man bei den mittlerweile recht hohen Coldbugs Dice keinesfalls abschreiben sollte. Mit kleineren Einschränkungen was Temp-Kontrolle etc. angeht konnte man viele Pots ja für beides verwenden...
Was die Flexibilität angeht ist es halt wahrscheinlich etwas unpraktisch. Manche Pots könnte man ja zum Teil noch in geräumige Jackentaschen verstauen, das stelle ich mir bei LN2-Kühlung 2.0 etwas schwierig vor. 

Aber gerade für Shows auf Messen könnte das System für einen etwas entspannteren Ablauf sorgen. Nicht einmal unbedingt was das Benchen direkt sondern die Sicherheit betrifft.


----------



## genetic (31. März 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

euro-palette und hubwagen...auf gehts ^^
ich denke nicht das sich das "lager" spalten wird,denn die meisten die mit d.ice
ocen,verwenden auch ln2.könnte eher passieren das sich die "ln2-er" in "standart-
kühlung" und rev.2.0 spalten


----------



## Homer (5. April 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Ich finde das auf jedenFall ne gute Idee mich würde auch mal Interessieren wie der Controller aussieht.


----------



## AMDSempron (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

Hmm, sonderlich schwer is das ja dann echt nicht. Die Faktoren sind Glück in der Qualität der Chips, die Chips selber also den Preis. Dann einfach VCore hoch knallen, Takt bis an die Grenze ausloten und Schwanzmark starten feddisch...

Ganz ehrlich, mir reicht auch ne LuKü, und ja ich bekomme meinen Barton bei 2,4GHz und 1,775 V unter Last auf unter 40C°, das war auch echt kein Kunststück, tiefer zu gehn bringt nich so viel -->coldbug+teuer außerdem viel mehr is dann nich zu holen. Mein Board is jetz auch nich DAS OC Teil, immerhin kann ich den Multi ordentlich treten


----------



## Kovsk (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Hmm, sonderlich schwer is das ja dann echt nicht. Die Faktoren sind Glück in der Qualität der Chips, die Chips selber also den Preis. Dann einfach VCore hoch knallen, Takt bis an die Grenze ausloten und Schwanzmark starten feddisch...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, mir reicht auch ne LuKü, und ja ich bekomme meinen Barton bei 2,4GHz und 1,775 V unter Last auf unter 40C°, das war auch echt kein Kunststück, tiefer zu gehn bringt nich so viel -->coldbug+teuer außerdem viel mehr is dann nich zu holen. Mein Board is jetz auch nich DAS OC Teil, immerhin kann ich den Multi ordentlich treten


Wenns nur so leich wäre 

Na klar ist es im groben so, aber im extremen Anschlag funktioniert das alles netmehr so sauber wie unter Luft 
Um eine Diskusion zu vermweiden sage ichs jetzt mal so: Du kannst hier noch 100mal behaupten das es net schwer ist, erst wenn man selber erfahrungen damit hat, weiß man was abgeht  Und die hast du ja scheinbar nicht. Ich denke einige Member hier(McZonk, Olli, StellaNor, Hyperhorn, KvD, Natu....) werden dir bestätigen können das sich die teile unter 0° nicht mehr so verhalten wie man es unter Luft gewöhnt ist.


----------



## olsystems (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: LN2-Kühlung 2.0*

@ Kovsk  für deine Aussage meine schöne 6800GT!

Es hört sich vielleicht nicht schwer an aber die Realität sieht anderst aus!

LG
olsystems


----------

